# Low T3 Syndrome?? Worried about secondary hypo...



## dahlia5281 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello,

So I have been struggling with every single hypo symptom for years but recently the brain fog, fatigue, low bp, low temp and headaches have gotten worse. So I went back to the doc who tested my tsh and fT4.

On 2/14 they were

TSH: 0.64 (range: 0.30 - 5.80)

fT4: 1.42 (range 0.70 - 1.90)

Seeing that my TSH was pretty low suggesting hyperthyroid, I was confused, but asked to have my T3 checked as well as T4 again.

On 3/1 they were:

fT4: 1.52 (range: 0.70 - 1.90)

Total T3: 76.1 (range: 84.6 - 201.8)

So they called and said "whoops! You DO have an issue - we are sending you to an endocrinologist now." I haven't scheduled my appt yet.

My question is: everything I have read is suggesting that I have secondary hypothyroidism, meaning something else is causing the issue. Pituatary/adrenal issues, hypothalamus, heart problems? I feel like everything I have read is telling me I have a tumor in my pituatary gland or am about to die due to heart problems. (I also tend to jump to worst case scenario).

Does anyone have any insight to this condition??


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Maybe you should ask for TPO and TSI antibodies testing to see if antibodies are involved before beginning any medications.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

As for the antibodies; there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites which can sometimes make the numbers look good when they are not.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Lots of reading but the sources are credible.

Welcome to the board.

It would appear that antibodies are causing the confusion here and you do need to get a FREE T3 test instead of the Total 3. Info posted above.

Symptoms can and do cross over.

Also, it would be very wise to insist on an ultra-sound of your thyroid.


----------



## dahlia5281 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you for your replies!! I am glad there is a place to bounce ideas back and forth as to help my anxiety before appts. When you say "antibodies are causing the confusion" - what exactly do you mean? I'm sorry, I am trying to research and learn everything but it's diffucult. Is it indicitive of Hashimoto's at all?

And as for them doc doing the Total T3 - I had to FORCE her to do it, and figured she would do the Free T3 but yeah, it sound slike most people know how that goes.... :/

Thanks again everyone!


----------

